# Marine Dragon filmed on the east coast of Tasmania



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not likely to see one of these in the wild unless your our Tasmanian Bill of course :laugh:
It looks so unreal.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2257688177810902



Pity it doesn't put the video straight on, just click on the link.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

British sea horses may not be as brightly coloured as their tropical reactive, but they are equally fascinating to watch - they can sometimes be seen (if you are VERY lucky) in beds of Zostera (Eel grass) found on Sandy beaches where the water is clear -the Isles of Scilly are a very good site on the sheltered sides of the islands.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy Facebook forced me to re sign in again just to view it and then bombarded me with lots of people who wanna be my friend. Grrrrrr.


Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Bluddy Facebook forced me to re sign in again just to view it and then bombarded me with lots of people who wanna be my friend. Grrrrrr.
> 
> Ray.


Oh sorry Raymond, I don't use facebook myself even though I belong, but friends put stuff on there; I get an email and have a look and if I think its of interest show it to others, Sorry :frown2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Bluddy Facebook forced me to re sign in again just to view it and then bombarded me with lots of people who wanna be my friend. Grrrrrr.
> 
> Ray.


You don't have to become friends with them Ray!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just set up a few dummy accounts with throw away email addresses. I have loads.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I already have about 200 login details to remember.


Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I have an A5 notebook of logins!! I could view the video without logging in though.


----------

